# Thumbs up on Zalamn GS1000



## drdeathx (May 14, 2009)

Guys, for $179 this is a great Full tower case. Some reviews said it had "sharp" edges and they are so far off. There are absolutely no sharp edges and I took my old system and installed it it about 1 hour. The HDD compartments are brilliant. The bottom has a plate the HDD slides in and the power and sata connector are on a plate than snuggly fits the HDD. All you have to do you 4 pin molex and sata cable into the back plate on inside of case. Plenty of room and  A REAL SEXY LOOK!

MY RIG:


----------



## Asylum (May 14, 2009)

Looks like a pretty well laid out case with good wire management !!


----------



## drdeathx (May 14, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Looks like a pretty well laid out case with good wire management !!



I will say thanks but its so easy in a full tower. Will never go mid tower again.


----------



## icon1 (May 15, 2009)

good looking and clean case.. 
nice lay out too, enough room to accommodate long graphic cards
that zalman is looking good


----------



## reverze (May 15, 2009)

Just was about to order that 2 days ago, but decided on a Silverstone F01-BW instead.. Glad you like it though!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

Even I think that case doesn't look terrible, and I'm REALLY difficult to please when it comes to cases, ask anyone


----------



## icon1 (May 15, 2009)

reverze said:


> Just was about to order that 2 days ago, but decided on a Silverstone F01-BW instead.. Glad you like it though!



this zalman case isn't bad at all.. but i have to agree w/ you the FT01 looks
better than this case.. *inspired from their TJ07 flagship


----------



## SonDa5 (May 15, 2009)

Looks awesome.

How is airflow?

What about system temps? See any improvements?


----------



## reverze (May 15, 2009)

love ZALMAN products..

i'm curious how the airflow is as well since there are no front fans due to the swap drives


----------



## drdeathx (May 15, 2009)

Air flow is good. Are there better... yes. I read a review that gave it a nice compliment for air flow. The case has 1 120MM fan on top with a spot to add another. I did. The rear has 1 120MM and the bottom has spots for 3 x 120MM. I added 2 on bottom. The inside has ample aluminum to mod fans on inner HDD and Optical areas as I will mod tomorrow. Stock my temps went from 25 degrees with Antec 900 to 29 degrees... So not bad. After I added fans, the temps are at 25 degrees on mobo again. Here is some pics. I modded the side with plexi as it did not have a window. I am waiting for rubber to finish the side off.

Original:




See the lights on bottom. That's where I added 2 fans.
Modded:









Here is the interior where I will add 2 fans:


----------



## reverze (May 15, 2009)

awesome addition..

extremely nice job on that window.. looks very clean and done to near perfection


----------



## drdeathx (May 15, 2009)

icon1 said:


> this zalman case isn't bad at all.. but i have to agree w/ you the FT01 looks
> better than this case.. *inspired from their TJ07 flagship




I think the FT01 is way to "straight" line although it is an awesome case. If I were to compare them to Automobiles, the FT01 looks like straight lines on a Cadillac Sedan de ville while the Zalman GS1000 looks like a new Audi. Sophisticated and sexy!


----------



## reverze (May 15, 2009)

drdeathx said:


> I think the FT01 is way to "straight" line although it is an awesome case. If I were to compare them to Automobiles, the FT01 looks like straight lines on a Cadillac Sedan de ville while the Zalman GS1000 looks like a new Audi. Sophisticated and sexy!



That's why you got to do some modding to it


----------



## drdeathx (May 15, 2009)

reverze said:


> That's why you got to do some modding to it





That's my preference. It looks awesome without glass. The air flow is terrific without additional fans per reviews. I am just being anal about it!
The FT01 is way to simple looking. Kinda boring to me.


----------



## reverze (May 15, 2009)

I love both cases.. I just have had too many flashy cases and wanted something a little more basic this time around. Plus I couldn't pass up the black powder coating on the inside!

the ZALMAN is an awesome case though. Looks good with the window. I was going to put a window on mine, take the feet off, and powder coat the inside..

Great stuff though from ZALMAN as always!


----------



## drdeathx (May 15, 2009)

reverze said:


> I love both cases.. I just have had too many flashy cases and wanted something a little more basic this time around. Plus I couldn't pass up the black powder coating on the inside!
> 
> the ZALMAN is an awesome case though. Looks good with the window. I was going to put a window on mine, take the feet off, and powder coat the inside..
> 
> Great stuff though from ZALMAN as always!



Don't get me wrong, I looked at that case and liked it. Just liked the Zalm. more. If you need any advise to cut the side window let me know. It was easy. I just need to order rubber finishing trim and it will take care of little imperfections.


----------



## reverze (May 15, 2009)

Well like I said I ended up getting the FT01-BW.. so it already has a window on it..

But thanks for the offer.. If I pick up another case in the near future I will definitely let you know


----------



## _jM (May 15, 2009)

Thats a nice rig you have there. When I upgraded to this Cosmos S case I was looking at that Zalman for a bit, good case... but Im quite happy with the one I got. Im sure I would have been happy either way from seeing yours now  Great build M8 

Oh and nice window mod. IMO .. If it was me.. I would have kept the window above the PSU where the "secondary-floor" is.. but thats just me, looks nice though


----------



## icon1 (May 15, 2009)

i really love the cable management of this zalman.. very clean looking


----------



## drdeathx (May 16, 2009)

_jM said:


> Thats a nice rig you have there. When I upgraded to this Cosmos S case I was looking at that Zalman for a bit, good case... but Im quite happy with the one I got. Im sure I would have been happy either way from seeing yours now  Great build M8
> 
> Oh and nice window mod. IMO .. If it was me.. I would have kept the window above the PSU where the "secondary-floor" is.. but thats just me, looks nice though




Wanted the girls to see my basement!!!!  Scaling  I have on the side it looked better. I wanted to see the top of mobo and that gave me 2 inches at top so I kept it 2 inches at the bottom.


----------

